# Trout Point?



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Is this off of gulf beach hwy. If so is there parking for some poor wade fishermen?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

It is off of Gulf beach highway but there is no parking unless you park at the condos im pretty sure. I usually just take the trout point nature trail starting at the recycling center just inside the back gate. There is parking there.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

What the heck is that all about, I have never heard of such a rule


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Cornflake, are you allowed to access the base just for fishing?


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

yes it is off gulf beach hwy, and it is not totally military land. go down in that neighborhood road next to gulf beach grocery and park on the side of the road, follow the beach east and there is trout point. you can wade that point befor you get to the military buoys. caught lots of good fish there wading. goog luck.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *huntnflorida (5/30/2009)*Cornflake, are you allowed to access the base just for fishing?


I live on base so I can fish there of course but im not sure if you can get on base just to go fishing. Tell them your going to the museumoke


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Aside from getting on the base to fish this spot, you cannot get there without breaking the law. Unfortunatly the public water is blocked by private ass holes!!!!!!!!! I was going to try to park in a couple spots, but couldn't avoid all of the no trespassing and no parking signs. I think it's rediculous that a poor wade fisherman trying to get food for the table and have a little fun can't do so without breaking the f###ing law. :hoppingmad


----------

